# Short Story Published!



## Nerds_feather (May 5, 2014)

Hey Everyone, 

Just want to announce that my short story "Vines" is in the new issue of Bastion Science Fiction Magazine! The issue is available for purchase via Weightless Books, Amazon and Nook in the US, UK and elsewhere (as mobi, ePub or PDF). It appears to be a bit cheaper in the UK for some reason, but you get 6 stories for $2.99/£1.29.

This is my first published story, so I am quite excited! Hope whoever decides to read it enjoys it!

-NF


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 6, 2014)

Congrats. (It's weird but nice that we get something cheaper).


----------



## Cat's Cradle (May 6, 2014)

Congrats, that is wonderful! Must be such an amazing feeling, to join the long ranks of published SF authors...well done!!


----------



## nightdreamer (May 6, 2014)

Congrats!  And I agree with Thaddeus.  Cheaper in the UK?  That has to be a first!


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2014)

Way to go! The first of many, hopefully...


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 6, 2014)

Many congrats!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 6, 2014)

First published story! Well done!


----------



## Juliana (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Parson (May 6, 2014)

Well done *N.F.* It's a joy to see one of your dreams come true.


----------



## Ursa major (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations, NF.


----------



## Mouse (May 6, 2014)

Excellent. Well done!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 6, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations! 

And this is the Issue 2, May 2014 one?


----------



## ratsy (May 6, 2014)

Great job Nerds! Exciting times hey


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 6, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 6, 2014)

Well done, you!


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 7, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Yay! Congratulations!
> 
> And this is the Issue 2, May 2014 one?



That's correct. My story is "Vines."


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 7, 2014)

...and thank you to everyone!


----------



## chopper (May 7, 2014)

nice one chief!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 8, 2014)

Great story! And a tense that one would think it would be very hard to pull off, but you make it work beautifully!


----------



## Nerds_feather (May 9, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Great story! And a tense that one would think it would be very hard to pull off, but you make it work beautifully!



Much appreciated! Yeah, I love second person--ever since I read *Bright Lights, Big City* as a teenager. And my favorite SF story of the past decade is in second-person ("The Other Graces" by Alice Sola Kim). But it has to be done a certain way, so as not to get in the way, and this is certainly challenging. 

I don't remember why I chose it here; I guess it just felt right.


----------



## hennirl (May 10, 2014)

Hi guys -- I'm R. Leigh Hennig, Bastion's editor-in-chief. Hope you don't mind me popping by, but I was checking our site traffic and saw some referrals from this domain and decided to have a look. Very nice forum you have here, and from the looks of things there seems to be some real quality discussion. Looks to be super active, too, which is great. Anyway, just wanted to say how much we really enjoyed G.J.'s story. Just fantastic. G.J.: Glad you're pleased with how it's turned out in the issue, and best of luck to you on your future writing endeavors! 

If anyone else is interested, if you send me a PM I'll be happy to send everyone a free copy of the May issue. We're trying to build up our readership since we're such a new market, but I also see that G.J. has a lot of posts here, so obviously this community is important to him. Friends of G.J.'s are friends of mine. Enjoy your weekend, folks!

One other note: we're currently open to submissions, so if you have anything, check out our guidelines on our site.


----------

